# Best budget wireless mouse for laptop



## sahil1033 (Jul 26, 2013)

I own a Lenevo E49 and want to buy a wireless mouse for my laptop, it should be not more than 1.2k and should perform well on any surface.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 26, 2013)

1.2K would be an overkill for a budget wireless mouse. I bought a Dell wireless mouse for Rs 540/- from FK. You should check it out. 

Dell WM112 Wireless Optical Mouse - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Jul 26, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I own a Lenevo E49 and want to buy a wireless mouse for my laptop, it should be not more than 1.2k and should perform well on any surface.



specify the purpose of use a bit like gaming office work etc what will you do with it????


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 26, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> 1.2K would be an overkill for a budget wireless mouse. I bought a Dell wireless mouse for Rs 540/- from FK. You should check it out.
> 
> Dell WM112 Wireless Optical Mouse - Dell: Flipkart.com


till now, i've made up my mind for this mouse only.



$hadow said:


> specify the purpose of use a bit like gaming office work etc what will you do with it????



the thing is i'll be using it on places like desk, table, and even bed and the purpose would be gaming i guess, so suggest accordingly


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

For gaming wired Mouse are best. So if you are a gamer then get  a wired mouse. Cords are quite lengthy that I am sure of. Anyway if you are a casual gamer then you can go for Wireless mice and Dell one is just fine.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 9, 2013)

if you consider wireless one then lenovo m6811 - 650/- or Logitech G300 - 1350


----------

